# Question for Kitchener area residents



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

For guitar repair and set up The guitar corner versus Folkway. Which would you choose?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

I would go folkway. Only because I've dealt with their Guelph 
location. Here's a recent thread discussing Guitar Corner.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?69683-Guitar-Corner-in-Kitchener


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I would go folkway. Only because I've dealt with their Guelph
> location. Here's a recent thread discussing Guitar Corner.
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?69683-Guitar-Corner-in-Kitchener


yes I had folkway set up my HD28V and did a fantastic job. Also I just recently bought an OM28 from them. I just heard someone talking about "The guitar Corner" and how great they were so was looking for opinions here. So far not too good. I've never heard anyone speak bad of Folkway. My experiences with them have been very good.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I will admit that I have a bias regarding the Guitar Corner.

Another option to consider is Mike at Sherwood Systems/Music.
Even if you don't take your guitar there, Sherwood has very recently completely renovated the store...worth a visit.

The staff at Folkway are very knowledgable and skilled. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> I will admit that I have a bias regarding the Guitar Corner.


Bias to the good or bad?




greco said:


> Another option to consider is Mike at Sherwood Systems/Music.
> Even if you don't take your guitar there, Sherwood has very recently completely renovated the store...worth a visit.


I had an amp repaired and recapped by Rich at sherwood. I was very satisfied with the work. When it comes to guitars I'm pretty picky. Over the years the only guitar tech that I was ever 100% satisfied with was Mike Spicer at Peghead. Kind of lost touch with him so when I had my Martin set up at Folkway I was very pleasantly surprised how good their work was.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Bias to the good or bad?


To be completely fair, it is likely entirely me. 
I don't get a good vibe from my interactions there.

You might want to call the Guitar Corner to discuss your set up needs.

Maybe I am too easily swayed by the impression I get. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love Folkway, but don't have any experience with the other shops in K-W. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I have had great luck at the Guitar Corner and Bob's Guitars. Bob plays pedal steel for Blue Rodeo, and used to play with Wilco. It is also a pleasure to talk with him, and he and his team do great work.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fox Rox said:


> I have had great luck at the Guitar Corner and Bob's Guitars. Bob plays pedal steel for Blue Rodeo, and used to play with Wilco. It is also a pleasure to talk with him, and he and his team do great work.


Yes...I always forget Bob's Guitar's....Sorry.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I took an acoustic into Folkway that hadn't had any professional attention since I bought it in 1981. They did an awesome job and made it a pleasure to play again . My buddy took his 1941 Gibson L-0 to Bob and he did an amazing job bringing it back to life. I have no problem recommending either.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

Fox Rox said:


> I have had great luck at the Guitar Corner and Bob's Guitars. Bob plays pedal steel for Blue Rodeo, and used to play with Wilco. It is also a pleasure to talk with him, and he and his team do great work.


For a simple set up both are fine...for more intense needs...Ryan at Bob's guitar service is the man!


----------

